# Un bug sévère: musique qui disparait



## Clark_ (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vous écris pour vous faire part d'un problème assez fâcheux qu'il vient de m'arriver à l'instant même. J'écoutais tranquillement de la musique sur mon iTunes, iPod branché  (160GB) (j'écoute via mon iPod, j'ai pas de bibliothèque), quand un énorme bug se produisit.
 Des flèches synonymes de lien perdu avec le fichier se sont soudainement affichées près des morceaux. J'ai donc débranché violemment mon appareil, craignant une suppression imminente.
Une fois rebranché, mon iTunes m'indique que l'iPod doit être formaté..
Pire, celui ci débranché m'indique qu'il ne contient plus que... 0 morceau !
Ce qui est assez vexant, étant donné qu'il en avait 17000... Mais les morceaux ne semblent pourtant pas être physiquement détruits. Ils sont toujours dans l'iPod dans le dossier "Music" (dossier caché).
En gros, le bug semble avoir supprimé les liens entre le menu interactif de l'iPod et les fichiers, mais pas les fichiers eux mêmes.
Y'a t'il un moyen pour moi de restaurer ces liens (genre supprimer un dossier dans iTunes ou sur le disque dur de l'appareil), sans avoir à restaurer l'iPod, car je n'ai aucun moyen de faire une sauvegarde de toute la musique présente sur l'appareil...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## rsjb (23 Avril 2008)

Salut

As-tu essayé de voir le contenu de l'Ipod avec un soft du style de Sharepod ou Senuti ?

Je pense que c'est une piste à creuser, sans garantie de réussite, mais si tes titres s'affichent avec des softs de ce style, ça veut dire que tu pourras les récupérer sur ton PC et les réinjecter ensuite dans Itunes, puis formatter l'Ipod et tout remettre dessus.


----------



## Clark_ (24 Avril 2008)

Bon ben, complètement desespéré, j'ai opté pour la solution bourrine: j'ai acheté un DD externe à la sauvette, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de ma musique qui se trouvait sur le disque, puis j'ai formaté l'appareil, pour tout remettre ensuite: ça m'a pris plusieurs heures.
Reste que ce problème reste aussi énigmatique qu'intolérable: où allons nous si nous avons à craindre une suppression des données à chaque instant? D'où est-ce qu'une telle erreur pourrait-elle provenir?
Quoiqu'il en soit, je fais marcher la garantie, qu'ils me changent mon matériel.

Je suis pas très content, vos réactions sont attendues. :mouais:


----------



## rsjb (24 Avril 2008)

Vu l'absence de réponses à ton topic, j'imagine que ton problème n'est pas très courant.
Heureusement pour la communauté Ipod, d'ailleurs
Tu nous dira s'ils te changent ton matos ?


----------



## charlax (27 Avril 2008)

Non je viens d'avoir le même problème avec un iPod Touch 16g. Je restaure en configuration usine, et je pense que ça suffira.


----------



## rsjb (28 Avril 2008)

charlax a dit:


> Non je viens d'avoir le même problème avec un iPod Touch 16g. Je restaure en configuration usine, et je pense que ça suffira.


 
Tu l'avais jailbreaké ????
Quelle MAJ logicielle as-tu ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2008)

Clark_ a dit:


> Bon ben, complètement desespéré, j'ai opté pour la solution bourrine: j'ai acheté un DD externe à la sauvette, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de ma musique qui se trouvait sur le disque, puis j'ai formaté l'appareil, pour tout remettre ensuite: ça m'a pris plusieurs heures.
> Reste que ce problème reste aussi énigmatique qu'intolérable: où allons nous si nous avons à craindre une suppression des données à chaque instant? D'où est-ce qu'une telle erreur pourrait-elle provenir?
> Quoiqu'il en soit, je fais marcher la garantie, qu'ils me changent mon matériel.
> 
> Je suis pas très content, vos réactions sont attendues. :mouais:


 
De toutes façons, ce n'est pas prudent de ne pas avoir de sauvegarde de ses fichiers (surtout 17000 musiques!). Un iPOD qu'il soit a disque dur ou a base de mémoire flash, peut tomber en panne, être abimé (chute, exposition à la pluie, ...), voire être volé (!?!)

Donc désormais tu as un disque avec une sauvegarde de tes musiques, sauvegarde que je te suggère de mettre à jour régulièrement, ce qui pourra servir au prochain incident.


----------



## charlax (28 Avril 2008)

Non, dans sa configuration usine sans la dernière mise à jour avec les nouveau logiciels. Je l'ai restauré et il fonctionne bien maintenant.

Je l'avais prêté à une amie avant donc je ne sais pas exactement ce qui s'est passé, mais la batterie a été complètement vidée, peut-être cela vient-il de là.

Dans tous les cas, aucun problème car tout est sauvegardé, il m'a fallut à peine 2 minutes de manip (configuration) pour remettre le tout en l'état, sans compter les temps de transfert.


----------



## Clark_ (2 Mai 2008)

Les en*****! Ils ont refusé de me le changer !!! J'y crois pas!!


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2008)

C'est un peu normal. Ton iPod n'est pas défectueux, c'est toi qui l'as "violemment*" débranché. C'est une utilisation normale.

SI tu le restaures, il fonctionnera bien non?


----------



## Clark_ (10 Mai 2008)

non non j'avais déjà essayé la restauration. Voué à l'échec.


----------

